# winter in Spain via France trip planning



## macbiker

Hi, my partner and I are planning our first trip to Spain (Benidorm area)this winter for 6 weeks approx.Ive ridden a motorcycle to Spain but would appreciate advice on routes ,stopovers, number of days to allow travelling with a 7.6 mtr 6 berth Bessecar motorhome.All advice appreciated.Many thanks. 

Ian.


----------



## joedenise

A lot of people will say this is doable in 2 - 3 days but for us we like to take a more leisurely pace and would probably spend a week or so getting there.

It really depends on how you want to do it.

Denise


----------



## TerryL

We did this last January. Our idea had been to take our time travelling through Portugal but the weather interfered - no problem as we always try to be flexible and our advice would be to not plan too much, just take it day by day. That is unless you enjoy belting down the autoroutes or taking a longer sea crossing.

There'll be lots more comments from the hundreds (thousands?) of others who do it every year.

Take a look at our blog 

terryandbren.blogspot.co.uk 

for our experiences.


----------



## Telbell

Hello Ian

AS a starter I would highly recommend shelling out £12 for a subscription-this would allow you to search the various "Spain Touring" threads on the Forum where I'm sure you''ll find a wealth of info- and it'll keep you busy! :lol:


----------



## Philippft

This will help you.

http://about-france.com/routes-from-calais.htm


----------



## ChaseTracker

We did a 6 week trip France & Spain last Dec into Jan this year. We ended up with taking our time going to Spain approx. 3 weeks in each country, took us nearly 2 weeks to get to Spain but only 6 days coming back . Its a great way to see out some of the dark damp UK winter, do it you know it makes sense.
Have fun.


----------



## MikeCo

We have done the trip several times over the last few years usually in January although last year we did the Portsmouth?Bilbao ferry.
We go to La Manga which is 1215 mile from Calais and normally take 4 days which average out about 300 mile a day. Cannot understand why anyone takes their time going through France in Winter as it is very cold.
This year we will get an early ferry on the 27 December and drive down to a site at Tours which is open, then onto ST Jean de luz, then just south of Madrid and then La Manga.
We use the toll roads which makes it fairly easy to do the miles.



Mike


----------



## Garcia

Best advice........don't go to Benidorm!!!!!
There really are a million nicer places in S.E. Spain for the winter weeks

Garcia


----------



## hogan

As above but Do go to Benidorm have a look make up your own mind then stay away from the big named resorts.have a look along the coast between Benidorm and Valencia a totally different world plus don't forget to explore the real Spain say 40 or 50 kms inland.
For example menu of the day € 10 to € 30 on the coast € 5 to €10 inland inc wine and coffee .
But most of all take your time meet the locals not the English and enjoy.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Forget Benidorm . . . Beer pubs, fish& chips - you might as well head for Blackpool (personally I've nothing against Blackpool) but it 'ain't Spain.
Look at somewhere else - Denia or Benicassim for examples.
When i go i take 5 days/nights easy driving with early (4pm) stops


----------



## wug

If you don't have any Spanish, try to learn some. We are doing an online course (Babbel) in preparation for our next visit this winter. It makes such a difference if you're in the "real" Spain, the small villages inland or in the mountains, where fewer people speak English. You can go into the local artisan bakers or the village market and make yourself understood. People really appreciate it if you make the effort.

We found there's a sort of Ex Pat/ winter resident syndrome, where you mix only with fellow English speakers, which is best avoided. Even some who live there permanently don't think they need to bother learning the language. One woman we met on the ferry was quite put out when a local official in Portugal suggested she learn the language.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Ian

I do this trip at lest once a year sometimes twice, I have a route with stops and coordinates on a spreadsheet via Excel. 
If you would like a copy I can send you one via Email, so if send me a PM with your email address I will send you a copy as soon as.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Telbell

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I do this trip at lest once a year sometimes twice, I have a route with stops and coordinates on a spreadsheet via Excel.
> If you would like a copy I can send you one via Email, so if send me a PM with your email address I will send you a copy as soon as.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


He's not a subscriber Ray so I don't think he can PM you- yet another incentive to pay for subs :wink:


----------



## macbiker

*Trip planning*

Hi ,thanks for the replys .I have now subscribed ,bowed to the inevitable pressure!Seriously thanks,I really would appreciate suggestions on overnight stops in France on the way down and agree re comments concerning Benidorm,so any really lovely ones on the coast for 4 weeks or so would be great.We are off to Berwick on Tweed on Tuesday for 2 nights as our first trip in the motorhome.Regards Ian and Jan.


----------



## Telbell

*Re: Trip planning*



macbiker said:


> Hi ,thanks for the replys .I have now subscribed ,bowed to the inevitable pressure!Seriously thanks,I really would appreciate suggestions on overnight stops in France on the way down and agree re comments concerning Benidorm,so any really lovely ones on the coast for 4 weeks or so would be great.We are off to Berwick on Tweed on Tuesday for 2 nights as our first trip in the motorhome.Regards Ian and Jan.


Well done you won't regret it! YOu may have to wait a little time until your crown thingy appears and then you can PM or search.

Sorry I can't help- (I'm watching the topic myself!!) but I'm sure more advice will come along soon. Good luck on your first trip.


----------



## rayrecrok

Garcia said:


> Best advice........don't go to Benidorm!!!!!
> There really are a million nicer places in S.E. Spain for the winter weeks
> 
> Garcia


Hi.

Well there yer go!..

We are planning on being there for Christmas New Year period, my son and family will fly down and spend Christmas or some of it with us, my mate who lives in France is coming down in his van, my other mate (rant and rave) Dave lives in a caravan full time in Benidorm on a big site there will also be thrown in the pot...

Should be a good do, if anybody on here wants to join in feel free...

ray.


----------



## macbiker

*winter in Spain*

Hi all,many thanks,we have had our first trip to Berwick,went well just managed to avoid driving off from home with the electric cable attached!Planning to set off for Spain early December takeing advice and allowing upto a week to get down through France,have joined the Caravan Club as well,thinking of staying at the Villa Nova site near Barcelona before heading further south for xmas/new year. any French overnite stops and lovely Coastal Spanish sites would be helpful.Thanks from 2 complete novices but happy to take advice!


----------



## teemyob

Benicassim, Denia Javea (we are there next week, not in Motorhome) Calpe, Altea and Benidorm.

Try them all.

I like to travel down through the Pyrenees in Winter. I ski in St. Lary Soulan. Usually lots of snow and sunshine.

But because we are limited to time off. We come back on the Bilbao/Santander - Portsmouth Ferry.

TM


----------



## TheNomad

If you're at Camping Calpe Mar in Calpe, you just might encounter some local nutter called "The Nomad" playing live music there, on occasional Thursday evenings..... :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Hydrocell said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> I do this trip at lest once a year sometimes twice, I have a route with stops and coordinates on a spreadsheet via Excel.
> If you would like a copy I can send you one via Email, so if send me a PM with your email address I will send you a copy as soon as.
> 
> Regards
> Ray


Hi Ray

You have a PM

Thanks

Les


----------



## Grizzly

Don't take it as a given that the long ferry trip is outrageously expensive. Upfront it might look that way but, do as I did a week or so ago, and do the sums and you will see that the saving on going via France is not so great. Costs for your van will be slightly different but the speed and convenience of the crossing to Spain, set against possible poor weather in France, lack of choice in campsites and aires with reduced services, then it looks a much better proposition. We have booked one way to Bilbao and will then return via France to Eurotunnel when the weather is a little better.

See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1453968-.html#1453968

G

Edit: for some reason this link brings you down half way through the thread. Scroll back up to the top of the thread for my costings.


----------



## NormanB

I've PM'd you with a route and info. Norman


----------



## Telbell

Or you could "mix n match" and do St Nazaire to Gijon.


----------



## H1-GBV

*Re: winter in Spain*



macbiker said:


> ,have joined the Caravan Club as well,thinking of staying at the Villa Nova site near Barcelona


I don't know if this implies you are thinking about joining a "Winter Sun" Rally (or similar) but I think these have to be booked in advance (never been on one myself).

Merely being on the site does not allow you to join in the "frivolities". At least, that is my understanding of the rules but others may have genuine experience.

Personally, I cannot see much pleasure in stopping on the same site for weeks on end, but lots of folk do just that. I looked at sites in the Marbella area a few years back and they worked out at about €350 pm; I was able to get a 3-bed, 2-bath beach-front apartment for €550 pm. I was able to travel by car, averaging better than 55mpg, and then have no trouble parking or visiting other places. Of course, the MH stood on my drive, unused. 

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## macbiker

Hi all, well we have just booked the ferry,£88.20 return with DFDS Dover /Calais for a 7.6 Bessacar which sounds a very good price via the Caravan Club.Now need some overnight site stops thro France ,planning to stop for a few days at the vilanova site nr Barcelona before heading down the coast for the xmas/new year period.many thanks for all help to date.Can anyone suggest an overnight stop around Dover in early December.thanks. Ian and Jan. Hasta luego


----------



## Grizzly

macbiker said:


> .Can anyone suggest an overnight stop around Dover in early December.thanks. Ian and Jan. Hasta luego


Either Marine Parade Dover ( or, accurately, just along from the actual Marine Parade) if you are self-contained or the Caravan Club site at Densole. They have ferry pitches where you can leave or return at any hour of day or night without disturbing long-termers or going via Reception. Both are convenient for the ferry and both are in MHF database. We've used both of them several times and had no problems with either.

G

Marine Parade( see also on Street View)

GPS Co-ordinates: 51.12397370789052 / 1.317908763885498

Black Horse Farm:

GPS Co-ordinates: 51.13260902276266 / 1.1588859558105468


----------



## hogan

Over night stops in France here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
tens of thousands of them ,mostly free.

over night stops in Spain here http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php thousands of them not as good as France and some are a bit iffy.


----------



## joedenise

I wouldn't be staying in Dover at all! Rather get across to France and stay overnight there.

We usually get an evening ferry or tunnel and usually stay at Cite Europe overnight.

Denise


----------



## NormanB

I wouldn't be staying in Dover either! There's some great Aires just down the Calais-Boulogne coast which are pleasant and very safe.

It gives you a good start the next day for Rouen, too, which you should reach after rush hour but before lunch. 

Incidentally, do read the posts about the Rouen bridge closure - it really puts a dent in your journey if you get it wrong.


----------

